# Anyone else collect this kind of stuff?



## Catcat16 (Mar 7, 2020)

Everytime I go digging I find things that are well, not bottles. Some of it cooler then other things. 

I have a lot more items like this then in these pictures, this is just a small portion of my smaller items.

I have a lot of what I think is called “primitive farm tools” and stuff as well.

I’ll be honest I don’t know what a lot of this stuff was so if anyone spots anything they recognize please share!

I guess since I’m a female I enjoy finding the make up/nail polish/ bath stuff etc... so I have a lot of those kinds of items. I also have a old lightbulb collection as well as an old fuse collection as shown. I keep it to display with my bottles and it looks pretty cool when photographing alongside your bottles.

 Does anyone else have any cool finds to share? Am I collecting junk? Is there anything you spot that’s particularly interesting?

 I’ve looked a few things up so I know a bit about certain items like the “baby seat deflector” (the large white thing in photo)  which was for little boys who are learning to use the potty, the baby seat deflector would make sure the pee stayed in the toilet. Kind of an oddity really. Took me forever to find out what it was as I could only find ONE old advertisement for it and no one seemed to have one. At least online lol.

Also some stuff makes really cool wall hangings!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 7, 2020)

I see pieces of 'Frozen Charlotte' dolls; a beautiful blue porcelain insulator; several tins. All great for use as "found art" pieces!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 7, 2020)

A perfume bottle stopper?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2020)

Some Interesting Junk. But sometimes what you think might be Junk may be Valuable. The white Porcelin Beer Stopper can sometimes be valuable with certain Brewery names printed on top of them. I find & keep all kinds off odd stuff. Doll heads or parts can be creepy though. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

I keep that sort of stuff too, even if most of it isn't worth anything it's still interesting.  If you didn't already know, your blue ceramic thing is called a radio strain insulator.  They come in all sorts of different colours, in both glass and porcelain.  Also looks like you found Casper the Friendly Ghost, that must be from pretty early in the character's history!


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 8, 2020)

Heck I keep anything. I even do it when I'm metal detecting, I'll find something old, but junk, and still keep it anyway.

 I'm a hoarder, lol!

That blue insulator is wild, I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Warf rat (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup I got a Couple of 5 gallon buckets I need to take back to the dump but...


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 8, 2020)

I put all my doll parts in museum specimen jars and put them out at Halloween.  Also strung some of them up to hang at Halloween.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice! The last pic is the spring unit for an early Lionel or Marx wind up train. Whats the Universal item in the first pic?


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Mar 9, 2020)

After some searching, it turns out it is the bottom of a decanter. I had no idea Universal made these!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 9, 2020)

You have got a interesting staff there. I always  pick things related to bottles like stoppers, openers,  embossed metal sheeds or plates .. also now and then fragments as a documentation.
Insulators too.
I started the last year a collection of cans too with the old ones I find out there.(a hundred years old) They are completely rusty warped but I'm repairing them.
My advice is classify your item so you'll have    different collections.


Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 9, 2020)

By





Torringtontg25 said:


> After some searching, it turns out it is the bottom of a decanter. I had no idea Universal made these!View attachment 203650View attachment 203651


 By the way could you explain how daes it work?


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Mar 9, 2020)

I saw in the description of a similar one that it is metal with a glass or fiberglass lining, kind of like the large 1950s drink holders made for camping. My guess is the base in the OPs pic rusted right off the body.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ann M. said:


> I see pieces of 'Frozen Charlotte' dolls; a beautiful blue porcelain insulator; several tins. All great for use as "found art" pieces!



frozen Charlotte dolls? Any more info on that?


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Some Interesting Junk. But sometimes what you think might be Junk may be Valuable. The white Porcelin Beer Stopper can sometimes be valuable with certain Brewery names printed on top of them. I find & keep all kinds off odd stuff. Doll heads or parts can be creepy though. LEON.View attachment 203593


Oh that’s awesome I’ve found two before as well this one being particularly creepy haha those are one of my fav things to find actually lol. Yours might have mine beat in the scary department! Oh cool yea the beer toppers are pretty cool I think I have three all together it’s weird you would think you’d find more..


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I keep that sort of stuff too, even if most of it isn't worth anything it's still interesting.  If you didn't already know, your blue ceramic thing is called a radio strain insulator.  They come in all sorts of different colours, in both glass and porcelain.  Also looks like you found Casper the Friendly Ghost, that must be from pretty early in the character's history!



I didn’t know it was an insulator that’s awesome thank you! Yea when I found it it had longggg wire pieces attached that I had to cut offI coulnt figure out what it was so thanks! Yea you know it’s funny why I keep those. Every time I find a hand, leg, head, etc.... later maybe days or weeks between digs, I’ll find it’s other missing parts. Not always but sometimes. Like the one baby doll head in the picture I have it’s body which comes with its legs attached and one arm and with its head all I need is to find it’s other arm and I’ve got the whole piece! It appears to pop in some how. Seems weird with porcelain. Says japan on the back so idk but it’s cool!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Heck I keep anything. I even do it when I'm metal detecting, I'll find something old, but junk, and still keep it anyway.
> 
> I'm a hoarder, lol!
> 
> That blue insulator is wild, I've never seen one like that before.


Yea it’s so hard to throw stuff that you find in the dirt... away! Lol like if you saw it in a antiques shop for dirt cheap or it was given to you by a stranger it woulnt mean much and you probably could easily throw it away but since YOU found it...I don’t know it just makes it valuable to you. At least with me lol.  I found that blue insulator first as a half piece I had no idea what it was or that it was even half of what it was supposed to be. Like 3 months later I found another one (the one in the pic) and knew that the first one must have been broken but still had no idea what it was haha it had longggg wires going through it that I had to cut.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Warf rat said:


> Yup I got a Couple of 5 gallon buckets I need to take back to the dump but...



hahaha this made me laugh. Me too bud...meeee too


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I put all my doll parts in museum specimen jars and put them out at Halloween.  Also strung some of them up to hang at Halloween.


Dannnng what a cool idea! I should do that with my baby doll heads. I have one that’s particularly scary!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Nice! The last pic is the spring unit for an early Lionel or Marx wind up train. Whats the Universal item in the first pic?View attachment 203631View attachment 203632


Wow that’s so cool!!!! So what my piece would go on the back? Or am I totally missing what your saying lol. Uh to be honest I really have no clue what it is. Looks like the lid of something. If I find metal with words I automatically bring it home to scrub with a Brillo pad (the soap ones work absolutely amazing on rust) just so I can see what it says. I kept it because it had a bunch of dates on it hoping one day to find out what it was at one point I’ll get you some more pictures if that helps.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> After some searching, it turns out it is the bottom of a decanter. I had no idea Universal made these!View attachment 203650View attachment 203651


Ohhhhh ok cool!!! I saw this after replying to your other post. I’m so surprised you were able to find this out with just the bottom piece. Luckally that piece had info! Dang you get a gold sticker for that one!


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks!
The spring unit would have gone in a metal shell, like the one in the 2nd page. Lionel ones have a more streamlined looking shell. I have no idea what that chain is for though. Mine is actually an electric Marx version, but other than a spring loaded plate on the bottom and no key, they look the same. Mikeo bottle digger on Youtube found one a couple years ago in a video. It had the body but half of it was gone.
I actually thought the base was part of a percolator, but I just typed in "Universal Landers, Frary and Clark" And thankfully that was one of the top pics.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 9, 2020)

Ann M. said:


> I see pieces of 'Frozen Charlotte' dolls; a beautiful blue porcelain insulator; several tins. All great for use as "found art" pieces!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 9, 2020)

I have several "Frozen Charlottes". I just went online and learned that they've been around since Victorian times. The extra pieces you have are great, but I believe that Frozen Charlottes maybe weren't hinged...just one piece. Could be wrong. Let me know what you find out! You have a great collection. And yes, I have 10 of everything too!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 9, 2020)

Kt


Catcat16 said:


> Wow that’s so cool!!!! So what my piece would go on the back? Or am I totally missing what your saying lol. Uh to be honest I really have no clue what it is. Looks like the lid of something. If I find metal with words I automatically bring it home to scrub with a Brillo pad (the soap ones work absolutely amazing on rust) just so I can see what it says. I kept it because it had a bunch of dates on it hoping one day to find out what it was at one point I’ll get you some more pictures if that helps.
> [/QUOTE
> It seems a bronze cap of a jar. I have a bronze one too completely smooth lol.
> By the way Nice looking insulator. Al


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2020)

Here's what your Universal thermos piece would have looked like when whole https://instappraisal.com/appraisal...k-universal-silver-glass-thermos-leather-case


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 9, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Yea it’s so hard to throw stuff that you find in the dirt... away! Lol like if you saw it in a antiques shop for dirt cheap or it was given to you by a stranger it woulnt mean much and you probably could easily throw it away but since YOU found it...I don’t know it just makes it valuable to you. At least with me lol.




I remember the first metal detecting adventure I went on, I found a horse shoe, but it was in a Union Amy campground. Worthless, common, but I still have it. I love it.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I remember the first metal detecting adventure I went on, I found a horse shoe, but it was in a Union Amy campground. Worthless, common, but I still have it. I love it.



awe haha I know what you mean I have about 5 rusted horse shoes that I’m looking for open wall space for lol.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> You have got a interesting staff there. I always  pick things related to bottles like stoppers, openers,  embossed metal sheeds or plates .. also now and then fragments as a documentation.
> Insulators too.
> I started the last year a collection of cans too with the old ones I find out there.(a hundred years old) They are completely rusty warped but I'm repairing them.
> My advice is classify your item so you'll have    different collections.View attachment 203652Al


Oh yea what a good idea! As of right now I just put them in there own categories like fuses with fuses, light bulbs with lightbulbs, etc, but I’m sure I could get more extensive with it.

ps, I don’t think I’ve ever seen a can like the one you have in that picture if that’s what it is. I find old cans all the time but non with letters that are stuck out like that. Very cool.


----------



## Huntindog (Mar 11, 2020)

Cat
Well it looks like you got some answers.
Don't feel bad about bringing home all of that.. we all do it. lol
It sure looks like you have a fun place to hunt.
Just to throw in my ID on one of your finds...
In the last picture with the Train spring unit... on the wall in the background.
The rusty thing is a Sicklebar mower tooth guard.


----------



## nranderson (Mar 11, 2020)

Stuff from my dump days. That’s a great blue insulator!


----------



## Daidebug (Mar 11, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Everytime I go digging I find things that are well, not bottles. Some of it cooler then other things.
> 
> I have a lot more items like this then in these pictures, this is just a small portion of my smaller items.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice finds.  The blue insulator is a radio strain, used on wire antennas that were common in the 20s-50s.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 11, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Thanks!
> The spring unit would have gone in a metal shell, like the one in the 2nd page. Lionel ones have a more streamlined looking shell. I have no idea what that chain is for though. Mine is actually an electric Marx version, but other than a spring loaded plate on the bottom and no key, they look the same. Mikeo bottle digger on Youtube found one a couple years ago in a video. It had the body but half of it was gone.
> I actually thought the base was part of a percolator, but I just typed in "Universal Landers, Frary and Clark" And thankfully that was one of the top pics.



lol the chain I put on it assuming it went to it. I found it litterally on top of the train wile digging haha


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 11, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I remember the first metal detecting adventure I went on, I found a horse shoe, but it was in a Union Amy campground. Worthless, common, but I still have it. I love it.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 11, 2020)

Just a lil bit of the stuff I cant through out lol


----------



## Cherokee23 (Mar 14, 2020)

I love finding that kind of stuff. Puts a personal spin on the way of life back then when your'e digging the dump. I have piles of stuff like that! Very cool!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 14, 2020)

Cherokee23 said:


> I love finding that kind of stuff. Puts a personal spin on the way of life back then when your'e digging the dump. I have piles of stuff like that! Very cool!
> View attachment 203962View attachment 203961


I like the way you display things on the shelves


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 14, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Oh yea what a good idea! As of right now I just put them in there own categories like fuses with fuses, light bulbs with lightbulbs, etc, but I’m sure I could get more extensive with it.
> 
> ps, I don’t think I’ve ever seen a can like the one you have in that picture if that’s what it is. I find old cans all the time but non with letters that are stuck out like that. Very cool.


Some day will start a thread about cans. I'm sure you'll feel  completely awesome.
That's an Argentine can (metal box) with a food trademark embossed.
The best ones came from Italy and Barcelona (Spain) Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Mar 14, 2020)

By the way do you know this?

. I found it in a 1910s dump among some bottles of course.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 16, 2020)

Cool finds! I take home lots of dug items that aren't bottles—such as pipe bowls, bone toothbrushes, glass stoppers, ceramic bail stoppers, ceramic marbles, insulators, and of course dolls and doll parts.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 16, 2020)

Cherokee23 said:


> I love finding that kind of stuff. Puts a personal spin on the way of life back then when your'e digging the dump. I have piles of stuff like that! Very cool!
> View attachment 203962View attachment 203961


Love it


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 16, 2020)

Cherokee23 said:


> I love finding that kind of stuff. Puts a personal spin on the way of life back then when your'e digging the dump. I have piles of stuff like that! Very cool!
> View attachment 203962View attachment 203961


That's awsome I dont feal bad for keeping the stuff lol ty


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 16, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Cool finds! I take home lots of dug items that aren't bottles—such as pipe bowls, bone toothbrushes, glass stoppers, ceramic bail stoppers, ceramic marbles, insulators, and of course dolls and doll parts.


I'm so glad in not the only one lol awsome stuff my guy I love it


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

Huntindog said:


> Cat
> Well it looks like you got some answers.
> Don't feel bad about bringing home all of that.. we all do it. lol
> It sure looks like you have a fun place to hunt.
> ...


Oh thanks! I had no clue what that was haha. And I won’t until I google what you’ve just told me! So I’ll do that now thanks!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I'm so glad in not the only one lol awsome stuff my guy I love it


You find bone toothbrushes!!???  that is beyond cool. I doubt I’d find anything like that where I dig.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

nranderson said:


> Stuff from my dump days. That’s a great blue insulator!View attachment 203781


Wow! You have some REALLY cool things there. I really like the thing with the Chinese writing on it and the key hole all appears to be in good condition too! That’s so neat thank you for sharing!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 22, 2020)

RelicRaker said:


> Cool finds! I take home lots of dug items that aren't bottles—such as pipe bowls, bone toothbrushes, glass stoppers, ceramic bail stoppers, ceramic marbles, insulators, and of course dolls and doll parts.


Ahhh that’s crazy cool


----------



## jarhead67 (Apr 4, 2020)

When I got into digging as a kid, we would go to the Ogden dump north of Salt Lake. The dump was so thik with material, we would literally dig into the pit walls and just let it fall into the buckets and then bring back in the truck to go through. I was after bottles, but we would find pottery, dishware, glassware, etc for our collections. Just like your finds, we would also find marbles, small pieces or parts of something unknown, coins if we were lucky, doll pieces, etc. Mostly Victorian era things. Our digging partners were an older couple, she collected the doll parts. The rest of it all, once cleaned and gone through, was taken to the indoor swap meet on the weekend and people would litterally CROWD the tables, looking through it to find something they needed, or could use in a craft, as a decoration, etc. We did this every week. Sold half of what we brought, learned what half the other half was, and kept the rest or threw out the absolute junk. Being curious and learning was the best part. Have fun with it!


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 4, 2020)

Nothing like digging in a hole with a creepy doll head staring back at ya!


----------

